# Weight gain during pregnancy



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone know how much weight on average an expectant queen gains on a weekly basis? Presumably this would depend on the number of kittens carried. One of my girls has gained almost a kilo since mating and is due next week.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure about how much per week, but weight gain is def more rapid in the last 3 weeks - my girl is due in five days and she has gained a kilo and a half  - would also think it would be dependent on breed as well as number of kittens. 

Having said that I only had one baby weighing 8lbs but put on 4 st lol


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Presumably this would depend on the number of kittens carried


It's how I guestimate the number of kittens expected


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What formula do you use, Havoc?

And when do you folks notice a definite weight gain beginning?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> What formula do you use, Havoc?


It's really complicated, are you sure you want to do the advanced maths?
Weigh the queen a few days before she's due and reckon on 4 kittens per kilo gained. In the old days it used to be 2 per pound but I've gone all modern and metric now  As a kilo is a little more than two pounds a gain of one and a half kilos can be 7 rather than 6 kittens - a little less than a kilo and a half is more likely to be 6 whereas a little over can be seven. There is a finite limit, my litter of 9 kittens did not result in a weight gain of over 2kg for the queen but then the kittens weren't huge.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

havoc said:


> It's really complicated, are you sure you want to do the advanced maths?
> Weigh the queen a few days before she's due and reckon on 4 kittens per kilo gained. In the old days it used to be 2 per pound but I've gone all modern and metric now  As a kilo is a little more than two pounds a gain of one and a half kilos can be 7 rather than 6 kittens - a little less than a kilo and a half is more likely to be 6 whereas a little over can be seven. There is a finite limit, my litter of 9 kittens did not result in a weight gain of over 2kg for the queen but then the kittens weren't huge.


Thats very interesting, on that basis we should be expecting about six, tbh would prefer less and considering I was told that no matings took place any are a surprise.

CC - I noticed visible weight gain at around four weeks - I wasnt looking for it as I wasnt expecting a pregnancy as was told my girl was so unreceptive to the stud he wasnt put in with her. I only weighed her at about four weeks as I thought maybe my eyesight was going. I still won believe it until I see kittens, I reckon on April 1st she will deflate and shout "April Fool"


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> It's really complicated, are you sure you want to do the advanced maths?
> Weigh the queen a few days before she's due and reckon on 4 kittens per kilo gained. In the old days it used to be 2 per pound but I've gone all modern and metric now  As a kilo is a little more than two pounds a gain of one and a half kilos can be 7 rather than 6 kittens - a little less than a kilo and a half is more likely to be 6 whereas a little over can be seven. There is a finite limit, my litter of 9 kittens did not result in a weight gain of over 2kg for the queen but then the kittens weren't huge.


Thank you for adding something to my existing OCD about weighing kittens. Now I can weigh adults too


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Thats very interesting, on that basis we should be expecting about six, tbh would prefer less


If they're big kittens it could be 5 rather than 6, maybe even 4 with the chunkier breeds which I have no experience of at all. I did say it was a guesstimate  My kittens tend to be around 90g birth weight. You get a feel for your own breed and lines. I'd be interested to see how many you have and their birth weights as my queens tend to put on approx two and a quarter times the weight of each kitten born.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Thank you for adding something to my existing OCD about weighing kittens. Now I can weigh adults too


I've always weighed my girls as they go to stud - and you think you have OCD :lol:


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Thank you for adding something to my existing OCD about weighing kittens. Now I can weigh adults too


I actually sold my adult scales as was becoming obsessed with weighing my elderly girls (kept the small kitten ones) - unfortunately I found myself buying some more only a few weeks later so can sympathise entirely.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I AM better than I used to be. I no longer do Excel spread sheets with graphs


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I AM better than I used to be. I no longer do Excel spread sheets with graphs


I'm pleading the fifth on that one


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would do graphs if I could see 'em... I think we've all got a problem here.

Havoc, would you mind dropping me a PM? Could do with a chin wag with you about something, but my software won't let me initiate a message.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Our girl is nearing 7 weeks and has gained 1lb 2 ounces so far. She had an ultrasound earlier on which confirmed definitely 3 there possible one or two hiding but who knows x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Our girl gained 1.8 kg. she had 4 kittens weighing in at 102 to 110 g 

So the kittens were not small but not big either.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I weigh all my cats every month so I can see the overall weight gain over the pregnancy. On average I say that a kitten weighs 100g at birth and its sack and water another 100g. I simply take the weight of the girl just before birth and take away the premating weight, share it by 200 to get a guesstimate of the number of kittens. I have to say this has been quite accurate with my breed so far.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

havoc said:


> If they're big kittens it could be 5 rather than 6, maybe even 4 with the chunkier breeds which I have no experience of at all. I did say it was a guesstimate  My kittens tend to be around 90g birth weight. You get a feel for your own breed and lines. I'd be interested to see how many you have and their birth weights as my queens tend to put on approx two and a quarter times the weight of each kitten born.


You were spot on Havoc, 5 kittens - 112g 121g 128g 129g and 136g so fairly big


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> You were spot on Havoc, 5 kittens - 112g 121g 128g 129g and 136g so fairly big


Congratulations hunni ... Big babies ... Don't forgets pics lol xxx


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Lovely litter, super sized kittens


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Congratulations hunni ... Big babies ... Don't forgets pics lol xxx


Not the best but didnt want to disturb her too much - my vet was fantastic, I had a "bubble" protruding but no contractions / movement for quite a while - straight to the vet, straight in, examination and oxtocyin injection - was not allowed to stop long enough after even to pay - just got home in time for the bubble to become a kitten


----------

